

Ask HN: What don't you like with the Arduino platform? - Annonomus

<i>Language only. I don&#x27;t care about the IDE or hardware now.</i><p>I&#x27;m building a new framework for AVR microcontrollers that&#x27;s radically different than the standard Arduino language, meant to be super fast. It&#x27;ll be aimed at Arduino power users and advanced software devs starting with hardware. <i></i>What would you like to see in a framework like this?<i></i> An event handler system to make it event driven? A system for &quot;multithreading?&quot; A system for debugging? What <i>don&#x27;t</i> you wan&#x27;t to see in something like this?
======
minthd
The big issue is - can you remain compatible with the arduino libs ? because
if not, between the arduino and the mbed ,i'm not sure you could offer much
value.

As for multithreading,debugging and events i've already seen an arduino
debugger, easy to use rtos and maybe even easy to use event system.

The problem might be mostly marketing ,not development. But i could be wrong.

------
rcarmo
Well, I'd like to see more support of MicroPython on AVR, for starters - it
already covers a bunch of platforms, but more hands seem welcome :)

If that's not your cup of tea, I'd say what I don't want is another IDE that
forces me to have a JVM installed (I already do for Clojure, but sort of
resent it) and ARM support (as a development platform, since I use an ODROID
development board as a "desktop").

